# Sommer Direct Drive 310mhz Support



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Good morning!

Has anyone with a Sommer garage door opener with the 310mhz remote had any luck getting information regarding Tesla supporting this? It's hard to find current info regarding the lack of support for these 310mhz openers. From what I can find, Gentex and Tesla have been working on a solution for some time and were supposed to have a fix in 2017, but alas, my car can't open my garage door. It appears that Sommer offered a Tesla conversion kit, but discontinued it. 

Thanks!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, looks like it's a known issue.
https://homelink.com/tesla



chaunceyg1 said:


> It appears that Sommer offered a Tesla conversion kit, but discontinued it.


But it does appear like you can still find it for sale if you search around:
SOMMER 4797V000


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you!

From those results, one says it's compatible with V000 and V001, and mine is V002 and another links to a different product as a replacement, which doesn't mention HomeLink at all. The link directly to the Sommer order page is the one that I asked Sommer about, which they said is no longer available. It's odd that it allows me to add it to the cart to order it if it is indeed discontinued. I sent them an email to get more info. Maybe they're making this again?

I appreciate your help


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

The key idea is that Tesla homelink works with the 315mhz but not 310mhz. However if you add a 315mhz receiver to your opener you will also need a 315mhz remote to program the car. I would think any universal remote+receiver kit that is homelink compatible would also work unless there is some special interface to your opener.


----------



## azentropy (Mar 28, 2018)

I had an issue with my Sommer garage door opener back a few years ago when I got a Chamberlain myQ as I had a need to be able to monitor and open and close my garage door remotely (with an app).. What I ended up having to do was get a Linear MultiCode adapter and wire that into the opener. It ended up being the same thing when I got my Model 3 as I couldn't get that working directly. For that though I ended up also needing the Linear remote that I then coded to the MultiCode adapter to be able to use to program Homelink on the Model 3. All total was about $50 for both parts - still much cheaper than a whole new garage door opener.


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

azentropy said:


> I had an issue with my Sommer garage door opener back a few years ago when I got a Chamberlain myQ as I had a need to be able to monitor and open and close my garage door remotely (with an app).. What I ended up having to do was get a Linear MultiCode adapter and wire that into the opener. It ended up being the same thing when I got my Model 3 as I couldn't get that working directly. For that though I ended up also needing the Linear remote that I then coded to the MultiCode adapter to be able to use to program Homelink on the Model 3. All total was about $50 for both parts - still much cheaper than a whole new garage door opener.
> 
> View attachment 15956


Awesome! That had the two wires for the 3 and 4 port, it looks like? That my opener in your photo, so I'll give this a try!

Thank you all again


----------



## Strangely (Sep 13, 2017)

I have a Sommer opener, and had the same issue trying to pair it. Decided to give the below receiver a try, and can confirm it works.

http://a.co/d/hMlfkrA

It needs a 12-24V power input to work, however the Sommer door opener I have also has a 24V connector to attach it to (connector 5&6 I think).

Anyway, it works perfectly and was easy to program first try with both my S and 3.


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

Strangely said:


> I have a Sommer opener, and had the same issue trying to pair it. Decided to give the below receiver a try, and can confirm it works.
> 
> http://a.co/d/hMlfkrA
> 
> ...


That's good and it's pretty cheap but it probably uses fixed code transmission which is easy to clone if lack of security concerns you.


----------



## Strangely (Sep 13, 2017)

96s46p said:


> That's good and it's pretty cheap but it probably uses fixed code transmission which is easy to clone if lack of security concerns you.


Yes likely, but my inner door is always locked and I not only do I have prominent cameras on the outside, but also a good alarm system too.

Even with the added security of rolling codes, generally what I've seen is that if somebody wants to get in, its quite trivial to do so by force.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Strangely said:


> Decided to give the below receiver a try, and can confirm it works.
> http://a.co/d/hMlfkrA


How did you generate that link?

The forum software is unable to embed these short links to Amazon. But if you paste the full link, it will:


----------



## Strangely (Sep 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> How did you generate that link?
> 
> The forum software is unable to embed these short links to Amazon. But if you paste the full link, it will:


Ok thanks, the short link was generated by amazon from thier share button.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

With the 2019.40.50.7 update I was able to program Homelink to operate my Sommer Direct Drive 310mhz without any additional equipment. Yay!!!


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Well, look at that! Literally probably one of the least prioritized items on their plate, and they STILL manage to silently enable this for the five of us who actually had this issue. Just drove up and down the driveway like an idiot with a huge smile on my face.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

New instructional video from HomeLink


----------

